# Daily full OLL Tutorial (All 57 cases)



## CriticalCubing (Jan 24, 2016)

Hello, so I am doing daily OLL videos so as we can complete learning OLL quickly and not procrastinate. Doing this, we are learning multiple algs for the same OLL from different angles and also showing you how to recognize and execute. Other viewers are also posting the algs that they use and are helping each other learn better and improved algs than what I have shown and avoid diag swaps for some cases. So, come join us and learn full OLL before March comes around 

I will keep on updating the thread as new OLL's are being uploaded on my channel. If you have any criticism, please tell me so I can improve upon that. Thank you and I was not going to make a thread on the forums now; someone requested me to do it so I am doing it. Please don't think I am doing it for the attention, I am just doing it for helping my fellow members, learn OLL quickly and not waste time and procrastinate learning it like I did and also learn good algs collaboratively so they don't have to change it later onwards. Thank you 
*Here is the playlist with all the videos: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLqatB_kou3NbUUFDx9gcmP2-Tc0HlIEc7*
*I am not allowed to post more than 10 videos, so I will link the rest*



Spoiler: Fish Cases(9,10)



9: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzhwOdjtU6s&list=PLqatB_kou3NbUUFDx9gcmP2-Tc0HlIEc7&index=17
10: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDBgSzbyCWQ&list=PLqatB_kou3NbUUFDx9gcmP2-Tc0HlIEc7&index=18





Spoiler: 57(H) and 28



57: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oC7Zs2X4-8&list=PLqatB_kou3NbUUFDx9gcmP2-Tc0HlIEc7&index=19
28: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mke8Zk_xycY&list=PLqatB_kou3NbUUFDx9gcmP2-Tc0HlIEc7&index=20





Spoiler: C Shape Case(34,46)



34: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZWgZvnRvUc&list=PLqatB_kou3NbUUFDx9gcmP2-Tc0HlIEc7&index=22
46: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8-gHbSX_ac&list=PLqatB_kou3NbUUFDx9gcmP2-Tc0HlIEc7&index=21





Spoiler: Knight cases(13,14,15,16)



13: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhOABOsvHYY&index=13&list=PLqatB_kou3NbUUFDx9gcmP2-Tc0HlIEc7
14: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUMBCMmlYo4&index=14&list=PLqatB_kou3NbUUFDx9gcmP2-Tc0HlIEc7
15: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlCCxOh-g-I&index=15&list=PLqatB_kou3NbUUFDx9gcmP2-Tc0HlIEc7
16: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWWfwZmX9t0&list=PLqatB_kou3NbUUFDx9gcmP2-Tc0HlIEc7&index=16





Spoiler: I/Line cases(51,52,55,56)




























Spoiler: T cases(33,45)


















Spoiler: Lightning bolt case(7,8,11,12)




























Spoiler: Square cases(5,6)



5: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3cNNnt4ZCg&index=7&list=PLqatB_kou3NbUUFDx9gcmP2-Tc0HlIEc7
6: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HW4e5ijb39w&index=8&list=PLqatB_kou3NbUUFDx9gcmP2-Tc0HlIEc7



I will keep on updating this thread as I upload more. I will declutter this thread when all the videos are uploaded. If the mods give me permission to link all the 57 videos, I can do that otherwise I will just link them as of now. 
Thank you for reading and happy learning 

Best Regards,
CriticalCubing


----------



## Berd (Jan 24, 2016)

This is good! I learnt Colins version of his WR OLL. Thanks!


----------



## carl888 (Jan 30, 2016)

I learnt the 21 cases of pll in 2 years and I still get stuck with the G perms, you really think I can learn this before march? I know 11 OLL's (including the OLL skip) so only 47 to go


----------



## gateway cuber (Feb 1, 2016)

bro, I learned full pll in 2 weeks and full oll in a month and a half. i think your making this out to be harder than it is. Go to badmenphisto's cubing site he has some awesome oll's but if you don't want to learn full oll learn full f2ll that way you only need to learn 3 ELL's and no oll or pll while having a 1/12 chance of an LL skip like me.


----------



## carl888 (Feb 1, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> bro, I learned full pll in 2 weeks and full oll in a month and a half. i think your making this out to be harder than it is. Go to badmenphisto's cubing site he has some awesome oll's but if you don't want to learn full oll learn full f2ll that way you only need to learn 3 ELL's and no oll or pll while having a 1/12 chance of an LL skip like me.



so basically I should forget the 21 plls I learnt and the oll cases I do know and learn something completely new to me, which 3 ell's?

Edit:
I would prefer an 11/12 chance of a ll skip if I'm going to learn this too


----------



## gateway cuber (Feb 1, 2016)

yes you could drop oll and pll but you don't have too and F2ll also known as the winter variation is just a matter of inserting your f2l pair a little differently. but here I have links to an f2ll alg sheet and to the 3 ell's:http://absolutemind.pagesperso-orange.fr/f2ll-angl.htm www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/File:ELL_2-flip_(b).jpg 
https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/File:ELL_2-flip_(a).jpg https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/File:ELL_4-flip.jpg there are also 3 more ELL's you could get that look the same on the yellow face but different in the layer but they just require the traditional oll. also I suggest you join the f2l algorithm thread which i am a part of...


----------



## CriticalCubing (Feb 1, 2016)

carl888 said:


> I learnt the 21 cases of pll in 2 years and I still get stuck with the G perms, you really think I can learn this before march? I know 11 OLL's (including the OLL skip) so only 47 to go



Yes, one alg a day is not that tough to do. I can't really say if age matters here or not but if you learn a alg in morning and practice it all day, then my the end of the day even if you don't remember the alg like R U R' U R U2 R', your muscles will remember the moves that you made. I don't know most of my algs like R U R' etc, however my muscles do know how to solve the case when it arrives. Also, just learning wont help, you have to practice is continuously too


----------

